# pixart [moved from Vista]



## grantb685 (Oct 10, 2008)

hi im running vista and some one that was helping me through a bsod for pixart and by the looks of his reaserch the las meeting of them was 2006 and he sees pixart as a bsod candidate so i need an update for it but i can because it looks as if it has colosed down or something how do i uninstall it and when can replace it 


many thanks in advance grant


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi to all here in Graphic Design. . .

OP looking for replacement for pixart which is culprit in multiple Vista BSODs.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ista-support/300801-blue-screen-shutdown.html

One quote from the Vista thread I find to be most important:


grantb685 said:


> sorry jcgriff2 but i dont fully understand what u want me to do, im good on pc`s but not as technical as you are. if you would run over what you would want me to do and in your next post, reply in steps i can take and in simple words i dont understand half of the big words *im still in high school ( 15 ) *lol and what is needed to sort this problem happening
> 
> 
> (ps) after i have sorted all this out can/will it happen again ???
> ...


Please help where possible.

Thank you for your time.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## grantb685 (Oct 10, 2008)

hi im running vista and some one that was helping me through a bsod for pixart and by the looks of his reaserch the last meeting of them was 2006 and he sees pixart as a bsod candidate so i need an update for it but i can because it looks as if it has colosed down or something how do i uninstall it and when can replace it


many thanks in advance grant


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Did you install their hardware or software?* Running firmware for hardware you don't actually have will cause a blue screen, as will running corrupt firmware, or firmware that is not supported in a particular operating system.

If you installed software without hardware, just delete the drivers. If you can't access them through Add/Remove Programs, you will have to go the manual route.

If you installed hardware or components from this company, you have a problem. Pixart is out of business, and will not be releasing any more updates for their products. If you are lucky, you can rip out their component and slap in a new one (not literally!). This would require assistance from another area of this forum. Sorry for the runaround.


----------



## grantb685 (Oct 10, 2008)

i dont recall installing a componet like that so i dont know maybe a hi-jack this log may help ???? i dont have an idea what is goin on plz help me


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you recall installing software from this company? Do you remember what that software was?

Are you _sure_ it's the one in Taiwan?

What is the make and model of your input devices, monitor, and graphics card? Chances are there is a Pixart component in one of these that is causing the error.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Try doing a search for files or applications that have pixart in their name - this may help you at least locate and identify what pixart components you have on your computer. To search: go to the Start menu and you will see the search box - if your initial search returns nothing a dialogue box will come up that has an advanced search link try that, being more specific about where and what you are searching for.


----------



## grantb685 (Oct 10, 2008)

well my usb devices are as follows eye100 ( webcam ) flat screen lcd moiniter ( no idea of make and model :

others not usb conected :
lexmark printer
advent sound system

thats all i have

also i searched pixart on the search panel it found a folder contaning pictures what shoiuld i do ???

many thanks grant


----------



## grantb685 (Oct 10, 2008)

correction : lcd flat screen moniter is NOT connected by usb

many thanks grant


----------



## grantb685 (Oct 10, 2008)

well i found as folder under the name of pixart contaning pictures what shall i do ????


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'm at a loss as to what is going on. you initially asked for a replacement for PixArt. jcgriff2 suggested to remove pixart to stop the BSOD. did you remove pixart and what did you do to remove it?

your last post talks about a folder called pixart with pictures in it. are these images things you've created?

essentially i'm trying to figure out is this pixart a driver for some hardware device connected to the pc or a software utility to manipulate images.


----------



## grantb685 (Oct 10, 2008)

ok freddy im ot sure ether because i have o program named pixart in stalled all i can find under pixart is a folder containing pictures i have not created to be honest i have nevder seen then before


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

The program probably created that directory to store work in. Do not delete it.

Go to Control Panel > Performance Information and Tools, and then click on Manage Startup Programs. Disable _everything_ you see to do with PixArt. Restart, do your normal computer activities, and see if anything is different. If there is something acting funny, re-enable the entries _one at a time_ and see which one is causing the problem. This will stop the random blue screens of death. Do not delete these entries, as you may need them later.

Do you have an external hard drive or a way to transfer large amounts of data off of your main drive? You _may_ have to do a full format, but that is a decision for later.

What does PixArt do? 
Why did you use PixArt over other similar applications? 
Where did you get PixArt from?
What are some of the unique features of PixArt?


----------



## grantb685 (Oct 10, 2008)

ok dm i will do wat you have said ad to your question "Do you have an external hard drive or a way to transfer large amounts of data off of your main drive?" no i dont but i do need to add extra ram because i only have 512mb ad i ave been told i need at least 2gb and to the 4 questios at te botto i a uable to aswer ay of them sorry if tere is ay typig errors i need a nnew keyboard all te keys are getting sticky etc

many tanks grant


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You're running Vista on 512MB? No wonder you're having problems. Get at least a gig in there and see if anything improves.

Keyboards are really cheap nowadays. I got mine at a supermarket for around $20.


----------



## grantb685 (Oct 10, 2008)

ok dm how much will it cost to add a 2gb to my r.a.m in english sterling pounds

many thanks grant


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Approx £25-60 depending on the brand and speed you go for. Online is generally cheaper than buying in a store, so shop around for the best deals.

Check your motherboard manual to see the maximum RAM speed it supports.

Examples:
*Generic DDR2 667MHz* - £23 online or £26 in-store
*Kingston DDR2 800MHz* - £52


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

For info - from 20 October Vista BSOD thread - 512mb & HP driver updates outstanding:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic.../300801-blue-screen-shutdown.html#post1763888

Not sure how helpful here, but I have system reports:

*dxdiag:*

```
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Basic (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Compaq-Presario
       System Model: GN728AA-ABU SG3002UK
               BIOS: v5.09
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
             Memory: 502MB RAM
          Page File: 1085MB used, 413MB available
```
*systeminfo* command:

```
OS Name:                   Microsoft© Windows VistaT Home Basic 
OS Version:                6.0.6001 Service Pack 1 Build 6001
OS Manufacturer:           Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration:          Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type:             Multiprocessor Free
Original Install Date:     20/08/2007, 03:57:36
System Boot Time:          10/10/2008, 18:26:45
System Manufacturer:       Compaq-Presario
System Model:              GN728AA-ABU SG3002UK
System Type:               X86-based PC
Processor(s):              1 Processor(s) Installed.
                           [01]: x64 Family 15 Model 6 Stepping 5 GenuineIntel ~3000 Mhz
BIOS Version:              American Megatrends Inc. v5.09, 20/07/2007
Windows Directory:         C:\Windows
System Directory:          C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device:               \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Total Physical Memory:     503 MB
Available Physical Memory: 71 MB
Page File: Max Size:       1,499 MB
Page File: Available:      436 MB
Page File: In Use:         1,063 MB
```
*msinfo32*

```
System Manufacturer	Compaq-Presario
System Model	GN728AA-ABU SG3002UK
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz, 3000 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. v5.09, 20/07/2007
SMBIOS Version	2.5
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	512 MB
Total Physical Memory	503 MB
Available Physical Memory	55.7 MB
Total Virtual Memory	1.46 GB
Available Virtual Memory	469 MB
Page File Space	1.00 GB
```
Sorry, no other hardware related reports available.

JC

.


----------



## grantb685 (Oct 10, 2008)

i dont have a motherboard manuel is that a problem 

many thanks grant


----------

